# what came out of a 6" rpz control valve



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This was in a 6" rpz control valve I tested that failed. Neither valve would hold. So I had the city come out and turn off the water at the b-box. I popped the bonnet on the 6" #1 control valve and this is what was in the seat. This is supposed to be Chicago water, which means Lake Michigan water. The town must be blending it.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

What the hell is it??


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That, my friend, is rust scale. It is a terrible problem in New Lenox, Illinois.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Most of the time I remove crushed stone or gravel from the checks. Poor practices on installation.

Guys don't keep the pipe clean in the ditch and then they don't do as the manufacturer requires and flush the line before installing the BFP.

That scale looks like it's right out of the DI main. We get that alot after a service interuption.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Matt,
I thought DI was concrete lined? I dread the yearly RPZ tests because of this scale. It is in every one I test.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

90% of New Lenox does not have Lake Michigan water, at least they didn't five years ago when I repaired the PSV in the Frankfort pumphouse.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It was a big deal several years ago to have it brought down. I think they are supposed to have it. Maybe they have it and are blending it to save money, like Homewood.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Bill said:


> What the hell is it??


 Kind of looks like salsa dip.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

DI?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> DI?


 Ductile iron pipe


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex got my Chicago licsance the other day.Took them long enough. I see that scale alot out in Hodgkins too when I test the RPZ units. Tons of fun to be had.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

This is why a wye-strainer should be installed before all control valves, PRV's. RPZ's, Bfp's etc.

Sell them a wye-strainer.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A Good Plumber said:


> This is why a wye-strainer should be installed before all control valves, PRV's. RPZ's, Bfp's etc.
> 
> Sell them a wye-strainer.


 If its on a fire sprinkler they do not want a wye strainer installed.


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks like Fluoride buildup.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How do ya figure?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

There is no wye strainer because it is indeed a fire main RPZ. SewerRatz wins a cookie. In Illinois, a fire system backflow device doesn't need a strainer because they are worried about the pressure drop.


----------

